# Chimney Pipe in Valley



## pdxtaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, I have been a browser on this site for quite some time and I love it and I learn alot. I have a question now though. I will be re-roofing my roof next month. I have already bought all my materials but I had a question about what to do with my chimney. Basically it comes straight up from the wood stove through the roof and that happens to smack in the middle of the valley. The picture does better explaining.



















So, keeping in mind that I need to do this roof project as cheap as possible, yet still getting a great product when i'm done. Should I install a bend in the pipe and get it out of the valley or could I get away with putting down alot of extra waterproofing around it. 

My location probably makes a difference, i'm in the portland area, so we get lots of steady rain, and not much snow. 1-4" of snow maybe once per year max.

ok so any suggestions??


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Now is the opportune time to relocate the pipe out of that horrendous valley location. As a DIY project, you can basically say that it will be a guarantee to leak within several short years.

If that is not an option due to prices, then install a sheet of Grace Ice and Water Shield under the low side of the Pipes flange/flashing, which will get a semi-circle cut out to go past the pipe diameter.

Then, install a second sheet of Grace Ice and Water Shield Under the flange on the top side, in a similar fashion as the lower one was installed and go past the pipe with the semi-cirlcle cut to properly overlap the bottom Ice and Water Shield.

Now, also install the Grace Ice and Water Shield on the left and the right sides of the flange and the top portion of it, all in one solid piece, with the top portion of the semi-circle cut out once again.

Then shingle as per the manufacturers instructions.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

1)move pipe if possible
2)follow ed`s ice shield instructions,only added provision would be to trowel karnak "ultra" flashing cement,under and over the shingles at the pipe perimeter for an even better job


----------



## pdxtaco (Jan 7, 2008)

I found the parts that I need and two 30 degree bends and a 24" section of pipe to move it out of the gutter is about 450 bucks. The cost of my entire roof project including dumpster and my uncles plane ticket (flying him out to help) is $2200. So thats about 20% more total project cost. About 30% more than just the material costs.

everyone I talk to still says to do it so I will probably go ahead with it. I thought i'd see what you guys think or if you have any alternates. Of course, taking the stove and chimney out is an option but one i'm not really interested in doing....


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Considering how much you are saving having your relative do the job, the extra cost for doing it right is well worth it, even if you were to be paying full price for the project from a contractor with all of the proper insurances.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

YOU ARE ALWAYS BEST OFF IF THE PIPE CAN BE MOVED,TO BE ABLE TO MOVE IT AND NOT DO SO WOULD BE FOOLISH-Best of luck with the project ~


----------



## pdxtaco (Jan 7, 2008)

I ended up having a chimney guy come look at it and tell me what it would take to relocate it. He told me it was in such bad shape that he couldn't just add a bend and get a permit, the whole thing would be replaced... I did some checking and found that there was never a permit taken for it in the first place. So I don't think that my insurance would even cover me if we had a fire with the chimney in the current location... 

So our solution was to just take the pipe out. Maybe next summer we will get a new stove and pipe but for now we are just going to have to use baseboard heat. I now have a shed full of campfire wood! :no: Anyway, here's some before and afters, thanks for your suggestions:


----------

